# Like to DL Man Pages



## mikey777 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello
I'm new to FreeBSD and am going to (?) install it soon (when I can find out if it will run on my Dell 780) but in the meantime I'd like to DL-install some Man pages that will end up staying on a Win-XP PC.
The website has "Documentation, Manual pages" but no way to DL that i can find.


----------



## apearson (Jun 7, 2020)

Not sure what you want to download man pages for but your browser should be able to save them as an html file from the right click menu. 
Otherwise you should be able to use a program such as wget to get the man page in html, pdf, or ascii format using the url from man page search part of this site.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Jun 7, 2020)

Install FreeBSD in a VM (e.g. VirtualBox) first: all the manpages will already be there. 
Plus you'll be able to get familiar with FreeBSD before trying and installing it on you machine.
Also note you can install FreeBSD on an external USB disk to try it on your machine "for real" without any other impact.



mikey777 said:


> Hello
> I'm new to FreeBSD and am going to (?) install it soon (when I can find out if it will run on my Dell 780) but in the meantime I'd like to DL-install some Man pages that will end up staying on a Win-XP PC.
> The website has "Documentation, Manual pages" but no way to DL that i can find.


----------



## Birdy (Jun 7, 2020)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-available-in-html-format-for-download.67343/


----------

